# Tamandua tetradactyla



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

These are amazing - just click on the link and scroll down. Not sure about the clothes but still...

Dark Roasted Blend: Anteater Coolness


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

They are cool but they are the kind of pet I would like someone I know to have so i could just go and see it. Mammals are too much work for me. The dog takes up enough of my time.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

having met some last year.. yes they are stunning..

tho they do pong a tad!!





































friendly too.. this is the male with his head in my lap..










i really hate the thought of them being dressed up like that ladies are tho 

N


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

*They are so sweet!*
Are they DWA?
By the look of those claws they probably are!
But the again you don't often see people dressing up their DWA's...​


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nerys those ones do look gorgeous - I am smitten


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

they are nice looking things, but I draw the line at things you essentially have to feed REALLY smelly goo to every day. Really expensive, really smelly GOO!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, not dwa, but yes, as mason says, the diet is a nightmare lol.. there is a post somewhere back on here where i listed what is in their slop.. madness, and smelly madness at that!

dressing them up. i have to say i like about as much as i do dressed up primates.. :bash:

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nerys said:


> the diet is a nightmare lol..





> .. this is the male with his head in my lap..


I dunno, they seem to like fish............


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

always one ain't there... who has missed his vocation as a comedian... and for good reasons too lol lol lol :flrt:

actually, pureed prawns did make up part of the mix  so your statement, is technically correct :whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na: 

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya miss me?


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

im sure there is now a new advanced diet for them along the same lines of the armadillo diet


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

they are nice but they look bloody stupid in the denim jacket, their owners should be shot


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Look a lovely pet, could they completely free roam your house without needs of caging? They look so strange when stood on there backlegs like this vid;
YouTube - Anteater play under table

Out of interest how much do people sell them for? I was thinking along the lines of a couple of grand.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The are amazing!

The girl in the article, I spent some time looking at her youtube videos of them and her photos of them. Gorgeous. And it would seem the clothes were only very occasionally put on, most of the pics/videos were 'naked'  Sadly one of them died earlier this year


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

very cute i love them , but hate it when people dress animals like that


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

How hard are these loveable creatures to get over here in UK??

I have a new goal, give me a few years and and an understanding wife and I shall have one!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

chimpy666 said:


> give me a few years and and an understanding wife and I shall have one!!


*GIVE* you one? Understanding wives are few and far between - you can expect to pay a LOT for one of those :lol2::lol2:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have my savings...and Darren browns guide to Women...SLEEP!!

How much are these animals to buy??


----------

